# palermo airport to town center



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, im travelling to palermo end of feb and staying 30 mins from airport i think at centrale palace corso vittorio emanuele,would i be better off getting a car(although only using as a means to get to and from airport) or would it be cheaper to get a taxi? wot would a taxi cost each way many many thanks
mick


----------

